# And the award for the most abusive horse owner...



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG that is too cute. I came in thinking I was going to have to remove the thread and there you were in all your pink glory:lol:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know.......:-|

I think you could fit some more pink on there somewhere LOL!!! How cute just look at that face.:lol:


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hoof paint! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....poor baby......


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

you can buy pink bridles and saddles lol


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Get some pink reins and maybe put some pink bows in his mane.

I have the same saddle pad as you. It doesn't look good on my white paint gelding though. If he had more brown on him..then it would look good.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Oh just spray paint him pink


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Pink rubber happy mouth bit, pink stirrup treads, pink reins :]

Cute!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

definitely could get some of the original Swat that comes in pink


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha ha! :lol:

I've seen pink glizy stirrup irons, and bridles with pink padding. Maybe a pink fleece girth sock?? Lol, you made my day.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm braid pink ribbons in his mane and tail reins ummm bridle ummmm paint his hoofs pink


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: how adorable!

though i think you could use this
Centaur Fleece Classic Half Pad with Rolled Edges - Dover Saddlery.

in pink of course!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG! When I read the title, I was like preparing myself for the worst! How cute is he!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know if I could stand any more pink even though its my favorite color!

I do know my parents got me a black bridle with a pink crystal browband for my birthday, came across it by accident while I was visiting them last, ooops!


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Pink bit guards

If you use a crop you can get a pink crop or if you use spurs you can get them with pink rhinestones.

And you can get bits that have colour on the mouth piece.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Jillyann said:


> OMG! When I read the title, I was like preparing myself for the worst!


Me too, I was braced. But no, what a pleasant surprise!

I think you need this: Triple E Southwest Neon Tack - Horse.com (in pink of course).
And oh gosh, check this out!: Amazon.com: Pink Black Synthetic Horse Saddle Tack Set 15 16 17 18: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

dashygirl said:


> Me too, I was braced. But no, what a pleasant surprise!


hahaha:lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*raises hand* I KNOW I KNOW!

Pink rubber reins!!!

(mine are blue...)










His browband is blue with Swarovsky crystal:










And yes, he has a blue fly veil (forgot it at home) and he has blue back boots as well, but he can't wear them due to injury. 
So yes, you can top that!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder if they make laced reins in pink....

I'm not a fan of the rubber ones, I always found they got sticky and dirty easy, but maybe the newer kinds are better.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

you could get some pink reins, saddles, bridles, happy mouth bit, girth sleeve, pink stirrup treds, pink glittery browband, pink hoof paint, insted of white sadle bad a pink fuffy one.

hope this helps


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

he looks so pretty in pink =) i think you could add some glitter to his tail though. it would add something more. then his look would be complete


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I must ask....Is he a metrosexual?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He does like his beauty time....


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I do believe you are going to give your horse a complex. :lol:


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Hm, tbh, I don't think he looks good in pink.
Seriously.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha I bet he's feeling rather emasculated in all that pink. :lol:

That's too funny.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's too funny lol. I use hot pink on all my guy horses. And my friend had a pink and colorful sleazy sleepwear for her gelding. We like to torture them


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Pink rubber happy mouth bit, pink stirrup treads, pink reins :]
> 
> Cute!


You jest - but I have that bit ****  but at least I use it on a girl horse lol.

My husband saw the pics and said "It takes a real man to wear pink."


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Get some pink Irons!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

omg, dont worry my horses colour is pink and purple
that colour realy suites him


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's some more lol .... Very cute...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Aaarghhh! My eyes are burrrrrning! D:

*is a boring ''horses should wear all natural-ish colours'' person  *


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Everybody keeps pointing me at that same pink saddle, but does anybody else think it looks badly made?

And don't worry, he doesnt suffer through all that pink every day, just when I am in the mood to do some "over fence" work. Otherwise we don't do the boots.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha my boys color is lilac. I just bough him a padded bridle from PinkEquine:
Beautiful Leather Bridles with Colour Padding by Pink Equine
I'm pretty sure they have 3 different shades of pink. And they have crystal ones and they also sell just the browbands 

I'm just having difficulty finding a pony sized lilac ear net. Not an easy task.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

More pink ideas

Pink bridle
Pink bit guards
Pink reins
Pink rubber bands for his mane and tail


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't want to be a pooper on your parade, but your wintec saddle appears to not be fitting your TB correctly.

It is doing exactly what it does on my TB - the pommel is too low and I bet it doesnt arch enough to accomodate your horses back shape. So I bet it is bridging on your horses back.

That is why I have mine up for sale.

~~~

My guy wears pink too. It really isn't that big of a deal, if you like it, go with it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, that is adorable!  Ahaha, he looks thrilled.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I don't want to be a pooper on your parade, but your wintec saddle appears to not be fitting your TB correctly.
> 
> It is doing exactly what it does on my TB - the pommel is too low and I bet it doesnt arch enough to accomodate your horses back shape. So I bet it is bridging on your horses back.
> 
> ...


 
Are you seeing that too? I was hoping that it was just because he has like nothing on his withers or spine right now and that as he would fill out the saddle would start to fit better.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

My horse's color is mint green  And black. No senthetic, all leather. The color is rhinestones. Tacky, I know but shiny and pretty. Very Western.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> Are you seeing that too? I was hoping that it was just because he has like nothing on his withers or spine right now and that as he would fill out the saddle would start to fit better.


A bridging saddle won't fit no matter how much he fills out  If it was a tad bit too wide - only - it would fit better when he filled out.

Not only that, but a bridging or in other way not properly fitting saddle will keep the horse from filling out as well since it puts too much point-preassure for the horse to be able to arch the back and use the back muscles properly.
If it presses down in the front, the horse can/usually get ''holes'' there where muscles should be. Sadly, that's so common that many people think that's a normal and healthy thing that comes when the horse mature, and are just happy that it makes the saddle sit steadier... :3 *off topic info*


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

my friend's horse is covered from nose to tail in pink when she's put up for the night at shows. Pink sleazy, pink wraps, pink tail bag, pink blanket, and lastly, the pink bow in the forelock. Poor horse, but this horse thinks she's a princess, so it's not so bad.


----------



## EPMhorse (Jun 14, 2009)

The second picture looks like he wants to put a bag over his head.

EPMhorse


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I once had a friend who died her gelding's make pink for a rodeo. I just didn't know what to think.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys think its bridging then? I have always just checked to make sure its not pinching, doesn't sit on the withers, and doesnt rock back and forth, which this saddle doesn't do. I want to make sure his back is happy so he can preform at his best.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't see that on a picture...
You can feel with your hand under the panels when the saddle is on the horse, no pad or anything in between. Let your hand follow the panels/horseback front to back, the preassure by the saddles weight and so should be completely level; i.e. it shouldn't be easier to slide your hand under it in the middle or anything. Also make sure it fits as closely high up (towards the seat) as at the lowest point (towards the ground) on the panel, the whole length of it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

So run my hand horizontally along the underside of the saddle?


----------

